# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  لا أستطيع فأعذورني

## أمير العاشقين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*كلمات تجدد الحزن فأنا لا استطيع الاسمرار والتكابر* 

*فقصتي مع ذاك الفرح تبدا ولكن سرعان ما تنتهي* 

*سرعان ما يجتمع ذاك الالم في ذاك الصدر* 

*سرعان ما يضغط على ذاك القلب الذي هام  بحب إنسانه واحده* 

*لايريد تبدليها مهما حصل* 

*أجل أحبها لانها نسته جراحه* 

*أحبها لانها تفهم لغاته* 

*أحبها لانه لقى بين يديها صفاته* 

*كيف له أن يتصنع الفرح* 

*كيف له أن يفرح* 

*وهو متيم بها* 

*يكابر ولكن سرعان ما يتنازل من كبره* 

*سرعان ما يتراجع وترجع خطواته* 

*كيف له أن يكابر ويخفي عنها حبه الذي كبر ومازال يكبر* 

*لا أستطيع فأعذورني* 

*أعذروني يامن طلبتم مني دمووع الفرح* 

*فأنا سأفرح يوم أو يومين* 

*ولكن سرعان ما يزول فرحي* 

*لانني لا أملك حبيبي* 

*فأين هو عني* 

*أني أحتاجه في أعز الحاجه له* 


*أرجوكم يامحبين* 

*أعطوني دواء القلوب* 


*أرجوكم ياعشـــــاق* 


*جدو عشيقي لي* 


*فانا مللت الانتظار* 


*واقسم أن قلبي أنفطر من البعد* 

*يظن حبيبي بأني قادراً على نسيانه* 

*أيعقل أن أنسى من هو كياني* 

*أيعقل أن أنســى من هو دنيتي * 


*لا فأعذروني* 

*حروفي كما هيه حزينه* 


*ستظل حزينه* 


*حتى أرتمي بحضن ذاك الحبيب* 


*واقبل وجنتيه بحراره* 

*ألقى منهم الذفئ في هذاالبرد القارس* 

*عندها ستجدون حروفي تفرح وتفرح* 
*-*
*------------*
*أعذروني على هذا الحزن 
قلبي مستحيل ينسى حبيبه* 
****
*مقدر أضحك على ما أظن 
نفسي تضيق والله عند النفس* 


*أمـــير العاشقين* 
*ساكب الدمع الحزين
---------------------*


*تبقى للحروف بقيه* 

*ويبقى للحزن تجديد* 

*أجل قصتي ها هي* 

*كل يوم تتجدد* 

*كل يوم تتحرك* 

*فهل تجيبوني* 

*لما أنا لا أستطيع نســــياه* 

*لاني أحببته* 

*هل تسمعون أحببته بكل ما أملك واستملك* 


*اجل* 

*أحببته* 

*واقسم أني أحببته ولن أتخلى عنه* 



*مع دمعة الحزن أهديكم أجمل باقة ورد* 



*خالـــص تحياتي 
*

*أمير العاشقين 
ساكب الدمع الحزين* 


*الاحد / ذو القعده / 1427 هـــ*

----------


## محمد

تساقط كلمة الاعجاز والدهشة .. تتساقط هنا حيث التعبير 

عن مدى روعة ما كتبتة

ولكنني .. اخشى أن اظلمك بكلمة قد تكون قليلة في حقك .. فأعذرني

حيث يخونني التعبير وتخجل الكلمات في وصف ابداعك

----------


## إيلاف

*لم يسكن قلبي سواه ..
أحببته بكل صدق ..
وتوجته ملكا في قلبي على كل البشر ..
لأنه يستحق تلك المكانه .. لذلك أنا منحتها إياه ..
فبين يديه راحتي ..وبداخل عينيه مكان استقراري ..
ومنه استلهمت أحاديثي وأفكاري ..
فتلونت حياتي بأجمل الألوان ..
لكن .. سرعان ماأبعدته الأقدار عني ..
لتأخذه هو وجميع مفاتيح سعادتي ..
لأبقى وحيدة في شتاء بارد .. أبحث فقط عن مصدر دفئي ..
أنتظر عودة من أحببت .. لأن حبي الصادق يمنعني من نسيانه ..
فلك مني وعودي .. أن أبقى وفية صادقة لحبك .. منتظرة لعودتك ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..
حاولت مجاراة قلمك بهذه الكلمات السريعه ..
وأخشى أن تشوه جمال رائعتك ..
كلماتك بالرغم من الحزن الساكن فيها الا انها في قمة التميز في صدقها وإحاسيسها الجميلة ..*
*كما عودتنا .. أنت فعلا أميرا للعاشقين ..
سلمت على ماأبدعت به .. وننتظر منك الجديد ..
إيلاف ..*

----------


## MOONY

كلمات حلوه ومعبره يسلمو اخوي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

ياي امير كلماتك رائعه 
خللك اهنا لاتروح منتدي الطرائف لاعب فينا لعب 
اشعارك احلي رحت عالم الخيال بكلماتك الرنانه 
تسلم الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ام باسم

*الجميل في الحزن انه يعلّم الإنسان الكثير، يجعلك تقدر أبسط الأشياء* 
*كالأيام العادية التي كنت تشكو فيها الفراغ في*
*أيام الحزن تتمنى لمثل هذه الأيام ان ترجع.*
*يعلمك الحزن من هو صديقك الوفي والمستعد دائماً لمد يد العون،* 
*وأنت في أعماق اليأس ولا يمل من تكرارك الشكوى.*
*الحزن يعلّم الكثير ولكن بقدر ما يفيدك يهدمك،* 
*فهو سلاح ذو حدين، وأنت تستطيع ان تجعل*
*منه سيفاً يقويك أو خنجراً يقتلك.*
*ستتخطى الألم وتسترد عزمك والهمم،* 
*ولا تيأس فالحزن هو الشيء الوحيد* 
*الذي يولد كبيراً ويصغر الى ان يتلاشى..* 
*اخي  
امير**
** تسلم على البوح الرائع*
*روعه قلبك الفرح ..* 
*جميل جدا نبشك للمشاعر الأنسانيه تتسلي الى القلب دون ضجه وصراخ*
*تحتل الأمكنه بمشاركتك الأخرين ما يشعرون به ويخافون طرحه*
*دمت بخير*
*ام باسم* 
**

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

كلام روووووووعه يالغالي
كلام معبر 
وكلام جميل 

مشكور

----------


## اسير الهوى

امير العاشقين.. 

تهت بين كلماتك.. 

فانت دائما تتحدث بلسان كل العاشقين يااميرهم.. 

هنا تضيع الكلمات.. 

نسهى...نسرح.. 

والسان عاجز عن الحديث.. 

لا يسعني الااقول.. 

وفقت *ياأمير العاشقين*.. 

*ياسر...*

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم
كم هو صعب البعد بين الحبيب ومن يحبه ويعزه بصدق واخلاص
ليعذرك الجميع لحزنك  في هذا البعد الذي اشعل نار الاشتياق في قلبك وتحس بحرارته والمه في قلبك الوفي
الذي يتمنى من يطفئ تلك النار المشتعله ويخفي برد جسدك بدفئه وحنانه 
لكن انتظر ثم انتظر وستنال من تحبه باذن الله وتعيش معه في سعادة ابديه
عزيزي امير العاشقين كلماتك رائعه واسلوبك اروع في طرحها
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق
دمت ودام قلمك الشاعري

----------


## Princess

*انساك,,وهل لي ان انساك*
*وقلبي ينبض بذكراك*
*أسمك همسات في شفتي*
*ايامي ظلام لولاك*
*غرقت في بحر احضانك*
*يدفئني غيره هيهات*
*بدونك تبكي اشعاري* 
*بدونك انسج لوعات*
*لا تفك اسري يا سجاني*
*فبفكه سأعيش بشتات*
*يرويني عذب احساسك*
*وبجمر حبك أقتات*
*احبك يا كل حناني*
*..................................................  .............الخ ..............................*

كلماتك عباراتك وروعتها
خلت شيطان الشعر يلعب بي
اكمل الباقي بعدين خخخ
من جد
خيووو
كلماتك
منتهى الحس والذوق
لا عدمنا هالحركتات
وبالتوفيق
والله يحفظ لك شبابك
ويعطيك كل مرادك
ويجمعك مع احبابك
ودمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

*مالي بالشعر بس احب اقراءه واسمعه موووووووت* 
*تسلم خيوووو*
*    امـــــــــير* 
*رووووعه وابدااااع في التعبير* 
*تكتب فلا نمل من القراءه وتكتب احلى واروع الكلماااات* 
*ابدعت امـــــيروتقف كلمااااتي وحروفي عاجزه* 
*عن وصف جمااال كلاماتك* 
*يستحق قلمك التميز والتألق* 
*اتمنى لك السعاااده والفرح* 
*      تحياااتي  فـــــــرح*

----------


## بسـ ورديه كوتـه

امير الله يعطيك العااافيه بصراحه رررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه
والله يعطيك  لي بالك :wink:  
تشاوووووووووووووووووو :cool:   :noworry:

----------


## همسات وله

عن جد انت امير العاشقين 
انطلق عزيزي بين صفحات الشعر 
وابحث بين كلماته علك تجد من تحب 
سافر في دروب العاشقين 
واسئل كل المحبين 
واترك عند كل محب عنوان قلبك 
واكتب احلى مسجات الغرام 
وارسلها الى كل جوالات الانام 
علها تقرئها فيشتعل قلبها 
وتهيم في واحات الهوي 
تبحث بين ساكنيها عن اميرها المحب 

وربما يلمحها قلبك قبل ان تلمحك هي
اخبرني وارسل لي رسالات الفرح عندما 
تلقاها هناك 

اخي امير كلماتك رائعه جدا جدا 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ويسلم قلبك 
مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*محمد .. إيلاف moony .. زهرة البنفسج .. أم باسم .. أبي اعرف ليش .. ياسر .. القلب المرح .. أميرة المرح .. فرح .. بسكوته ورديه .. همسات وله ..*

*عندما يعجز قلمي عن التعبير* 

*لايكتب شيء*

*لا يسعه سوا قول سلمت أناملك على هذه الردود الجميله* 

*وسلمتم على هذا الحضور* 

*مشكورين والله وماقصرتوا*

*وعساكم على القوة انشاء الله* 

*والله يرحم والديكم خجلتوني والله* 

*وهذا من زود طيبكم ومن حلو افكاركم وطيب نفسكم* 
*طلعت كلماتي جميله من طيبكم والله* 

*تواصل دائم أنشالله* 

*ماننحرم من هالتواجد* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*دمتم على الصحة والعافيه والخير والبركه يارب* 

*أخــــاكم* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*ساكب الدمع الحزين*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

أمير العاشقين 
كلمات معبره ورائعه 
ننتظر الجديد 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمير ...
لي 

ع
و
د
ه

فأنتظرني

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمــــــــــــــــــــــيـر ..
هــــــــــاااا  قد عدت 




ما الحل ..
طال الإنتظار
قد شاب قلبي
من لظى بعدك
فقل لي ما الخيار
حمم .. براكين
أعاصير
دماااااااااااار
تجتاح روحي
تستلذ بعبرتي
وأنا أسير قيودكم
لا أملك القدره
على أخذ القرار
قالو تسلى عن هواهم
وأصطبر ..
أواااه ياقلبي
الى ما الاصطبار
لويشعرون بحرقتي
لويكشفون عن الجراحات الستار
أنا بإختصار.......
في غيبتك
أحيا لحيظااات إحتظار.




أمير العاشقين ..

أمير الكلمات الدافئه..

تثير أحاسيسك الحروف

فتضج بالأعماق رغبة الكتابه

ومهما شعرنا بالألم

ستزهر بين أناملنا أجمل الأزهار

كـــــــــــــــــن بـخـير

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية امير 

وعساك على القوة 

كلمات جميلة ومعبرة تحزنك وتعيشك مع مشاعرك المتألمة 

احزنتنا كنا بنتظار فرحك وفأجتنا بالحزن مجددا 

ولكن استمتعت بقرأة ما خططت لنا 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 

تحياتي لك ابني العزيز 

امك ام محمد

ام محمد

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*الولاء الفاطمي 
شمعه تحترق 
أم محمد*

*اهلاً بكم وبكلماتكم الرائع والجميله خيتو الولاء رد رائع وجميل* 

*خيتتوو شمعه* 

*تسلمين والله على هالاضافه الجميله* 

*يمه أم محمد* 

*مشكورة والله يالغاليه وماقصرتي* 


*ما أنحرم من هالعبارت الحلوة* 

*وما انحرم يارب من هالطلات الجميله* 

*حضوركم أسعدني للغايه* 


*ما أنحرم من وجودكم يارب* 

*وتسلم هالانامل هلى هذه الردود* 

*ربي يقويكم انشالله* 

*أخــــاكم* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------

